# Pack a Brompton for air travel



## TheDoctor (17 Mar 2019)

As the title implies...
I'm aiming to take my M12R to NZ. My mate down there has a bike I usually borrow, but it really doesn't fit me. So, how best to pack it?
My current thinking involves folding it, removing the clamps, left pedal (and saddle?) to get it all as small as possible, and using a cut-up camping mat as protection on either side. Put that lot into a Dimpa bag, straps around the bag and a ton of gaffer tape.
How would the assembled CC groupmind do it?


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2019)

22mm pipe insulation would provide a fair bit of extra protection.
You can cut it to length easily, it's light and quite inexpensive.


----------



## alicat (17 Mar 2019)

I would put the camping mat between two dimpa bags. I haven't tried it but I think it could make the bike easier to get in and out and you might not need the straps and the gaffer tape.

It will be interesting to hear how you get on and what you would do differently.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Mar 2019)

alicat said:


> I would put the camping mat between two dimpa bags. I haven't tried it but I think it could make the bike easier to get in and out and you might not need the straps and the gaffer tape.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear how you get on and what you would do differently.



That's not a bad idea. It also gives me a bit of redundancy, in the form of a spare bag...


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Mar 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> 22mm pipe insulation would provide a fair bit of extra protection.
> You can cut it to length easily, it's light and quite inexpensive.


I've done that before, when I took a road bike to the Alps.
Not sure it would fit round Brompton tubes, which are a good bit wider, but I shall have a try.


----------



## alicat (17 Mar 2019)

I hadn't thought of it but you are right, @TheDoctor. Having two bags does give you some flexibility if one bag gets split or ripped.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Mar 2019)

Having seen the mess soft luggage can get into I think the only safe way is in a hard case of some sort. I believe you could carry it as cabin luggage though which might be the best option .


----------



## srw (17 Mar 2019)

If I ever get around to completing my M8 as a touring bike (and have the time and energy to get away to use it) I'll look very carefully at one of these:
https://www.radicaldesign.com/cyclone-iv-chubby

I'd be surprised if a Brompton got through as hand luggage, except in the most generous airlines and probably the most generous classes of travel.


----------



## alicat (17 Mar 2019)

Ikea say that the dimensions are *65 x 22 x 65 cm*.

Nice try, Cyclops but I don't know of any airlines that have such a generous allowance for items that go in overhead lockers. -


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> I've done that before, when I took a road bike to the Alps.
> Not sure it would fit round Brompton tubes, which are a good bit wider, but I shall have a try.



Perhaps 2 pieces opened along the seam and on opposite sides of the fatter tubes, cable tied together might do the job.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Mar 2019)

alicat said:


> Ikea say that the dimensions are *65 x 22 x 65 cm*.
> 
> Nice try, Cyclops but I don't know of any airlines that have such a generous allowance for items that go in overhead lockers. -


The dimensions of a Brompton when folded are *585mm* high x *565mm* long x *270mm* wide (23" x *22.2" x 10.6"*), according to Brompton.
I really can't see an airline letting that go as hand luggage these days, plus I'd hate to carry it through a terminal or lift it into an overhead locker!


----------



## TissoT (17 Mar 2019)

https://www.skyscanner.net/news/cabin-luggage-guide-hand-baggage-sizes-and-weight-restrictions

I don't think they will allow sharp objects through hand luggage, and iam guessing they would find one.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Mar 2019)

TBH, if I just dropped a Brommie on someone it would hurt them!


----------



## u_i (17 Mar 2019)

We put Bromptons into Vincita B132H bags. All I do is to screw the clamp bolts fully in. I do not earn enough to risk a Brompton in a Dimpa bag.


----------



## shingwell (17 Mar 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> I've done that before, when I took a road bike to the Alps.
> Not sure it would fit round Brompton tubes, which are a good bit wider, but I shall have a try.


You won't find it at B&Q etc but 28mm pipe insulation is available...try a plummer's merchant.

That said, personally I'd invest in one of the hard boxes that are available, one with wheels so you can wheel it around the airport. Brommies are expensive, not worth risking damage IMO.


----------



## rualexander (17 Mar 2019)

u_i said:


> We put Bromptons into Vincita B132H bags. All I do is to screw the clamp bolts fully in. I do not earn enough to risk a Brompton in a Dimpa bag.



That Vincita bag only has 5mm foam padding so can't see it being any better than wrapping Brompton in a 10mm foam camping mat inside a Dimpa bag, which is what I did on my recent flight from Glasgow to Barra.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Mar 2019)

shingwell said:


> You won't find it at B&Q etc but 28mm pipe insulation is available...try a plummer's merchant.
> 
> That said, personally I'd invest in one of the hard boxes that are available, one with wheels so you can wheel it around the airport. Brommies are expensive, not worth risking damage IMO.


I am considering that, tbh. I've found a hard case for £130, which doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## u_i (17 Mar 2019)

Protection is in reducing acceleration. Vincita's padding is integrated with thick cloth that surrounds the bike in folds. From the bottom a thicker and semi-rigid box grabs the bike. When the bag falls, the bike interacts with the folds and box. It may be a paradox, but spaced out protections can be more effective than similar ones adhering to the structure being protected. The appeal of Brompton and Vincita is in convenience - sure I can pile up so much of protective layers on the bike that whether there is a Dimpa bag there in addition or not becomes irrelevant.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Mar 2019)

Having checked the cost of Vincita, it's no cheaper than the B&W hardcase when I get it shipped to the UK.


----------



## u_i (17 Mar 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Having checked the cost of Vincita, it's no cheaper than the B&W hardcase when I get it shipped to the UK.



I gave up on B&W in favor of Vincita. In practice the protection is comparable. While B&W has a hard shell, that shell pushes strongly against the bike, so a blow to the case is directly transferred to the bike - the foam plays limited role. B&W is significantly heavier. Vincita rides on 4 wheels while B&W on 2. You can move Vincita by pushing it with your foot or weaving its strap in-between all other stuff you are handling. In the case of B&W you need to carry part of its weight with your hand, After you take the bike out, you can fold Vincita to a size that you can actually carry on the rear rack. It is cumbersome, but doable. Shipping cost is obviously an issue - you may also check what the cost is on Ebay where they also seem to be present. If you were to order make sure to choose the version without Brompton logos to avoid attracting attention.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Mar 2019)

Good point well made!


----------



## icowden (18 Mar 2019)

These guys take them as hand luggage, but also have suitcase advice

http://www.ourlifeunfolded.com/how-to-take-a-brompton-on-a-plane-as-checked-baggage/


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Mar 2019)

I think it's going to be the B&W hard case.
ProBikeKit have them at £124.99 at the moment, and the Tardis Co-Pilot has asked me what I'd like for my birthday.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> I think it's going to be the B&W hard case.
> ProBikeKit have them at £124.99 at the moment, and the Tardis Co-Pilot has asked me what I'd like for my birthday.



Do you have a gear hub on the Brommie?

I ask because Rohloff hubs are known to weep oil in airline luggage holds due to air pressure.

I've no idea if Sturmey hubs are the same.

No harm will be done, but you could tape a rag around the hub as a nappy to prevent oil getting smeared inside your box.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Mar 2019)

I've got the BWR hub. I don't know if it's prone to leaks, but I'll get something in there anyway.


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2019)

Regular Sturmey 3 hubs leak a bit anyway, most often through the ball ring, sometimes down the indicator rod. I doubt the BWR is sufficiently sealed not to. Cling film it and bin bag it and take some shop cloth just in case?


----------



## berlinonaut (20 Apr 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Do you have a gear hub on the Brommie?
> I ask because Rohloff hubs are known to weep oil in airline luggage holds due to air pressure.
> I've no idea if Sturmey hubs are the same.



Rohloff hubs are filled with oil whereas Sturmey hubs (as most geared hubs apart from the Rohloff and the Alfine 11) are greased. Thus as there is no oil filling inside the Sturmey hubs they cannot weep oil. The well-know potential leaking of the Rohloff is btw. less due to air pressure but more due to the hub laying on it's side during airline transport. You may face the same issue when transporting a Rohloff equipped bike in your car. I think it may be even mentioned in their manual (and as well that it may be annoying but does not endanger the hub).


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Apr 2019)

Didn't know that about rohloffs.
Sounds bad?
How can it be good/acceptable?


----------



## berlinonaut (20 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Didn't know that about rohloffs.
> Sounds bad?
> How can it be good/acceptable?


There's nothing wrong about that. If you have a hub that is partly filled with oil and that is intended to stand upright (as a bike stands upright as long as you do not fall off) some leakage may occur if you lay it in way that it is not intended to. Even more with said air pressure difference in airplanes. But leakage does not necessarily happen - it just _may_ happen in bad circumstances. There's no issue that results from that apart from possibly having a _bit_ of oil where it does not belong to. Which does no harm to the hub and does not keep it from working. The oil is one of the things that make a Rohloff hub more efficient than greased hubs, so it is good to have it. If you can avoid the hub/bike lying on it's side there will be no issues. If you cannot avoid it probably still nothing will happen. I had a spare Rohloff wheel lying around for ages on it's side accidentally and it did not leak.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Didn't know that about rohloffs.
> Sounds bad?
> How can it be good/acceptable?



Worth bearing in mind the hub does not run with a sump of oil at the bottom.

There's only enough in to coat the internals in use.

Rohloff say it does no harm to run the hub after draining it for an oil change, because you cannot drain out that coating.

Seems to me the hub breathes in use.

The casing of mine has a fine layer of dust stuck to it after a cinder track or gravel ride.

I reckon a mist of oil exits the hub and settles on the casing.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Apr 2019)

Well, the bike got there intact. The hard case is a bloody big piece of luggage though.


----------



## alicat (23 Apr 2019)

Have fun down under!


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2019)

berlinonaut said:


> Rohloff hubs are filled with oil whereas Sturmey hubs (as most geared hubs apart from the Rohloff and the Alfine 11) are greased.


Older Sturmey hubs are oiled (even had oil caps on the shell for easier refilling) and it's a reasonably popular conversion on newer ones.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 May 2019)

And...the bike arrived back here intact too - other than a nut vibrating loose, so one of the wheels on the rack fell off.
I can verify that a Brompton in a hard case, and a largish wheelycase, will fit in the boot of a Prius. Just about.
They will not fit into a Toyota Yaris without a back seat folded down.
I have yet to try and fit it into a Renault Megane.

Anyone want to borrow a Brompton wheelycase? Reasonable rates...


----------



## dddd4 (29 Oct 2021)

If you use a bag, you will need to put it upside down to protect the chainrings. Some bike bags also offer wheel bags that can be used to keep the wheels safe and put on the side of the bike. If not, tie the wheels into the frame while locking the bag for security purposes.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Oct 2021)

Yes... but I'm specifically talking about a Brompton here. I'm afraid literally none of what you said applies to a Brompton, still less to a trip I did in 2019.


----------



## Kell (2 Nov 2021)

I know it's an old thread, but just reading some of your comments, I think although Bromptons do fold up the smallest of all the folders, they're still surprisingly big when you try and get them into a car. I'm guessing more so with the hard case.

We have a Q5 and while the boot isn't huge - certainly not compared to our old A6 - the Brompton effectively takes up more than half of it. It won't go in stood up, so it has to lie down and without any other form of cover, means that you can't put anything on top.


----------

